# Où acheter Mac OS 9?



## misterjackie (15 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour, 
je suis désolé si cette quesion peut paraitre idiote mais je viens de switcher et j'ai besoin pour un jeux d'avoir mac os 9,

d'où mes interrogations: comment l'obtenir? ne puis-je l'avoir gratuitement? suis-je obliger de l'avoir?

merci à vous!


----------



## Mystic Moon (15 Juillet 2005)

Si la configuration minimale pour ton jeu est d'avoir Mac os 9, c'est que tu ne peux pas jouer sans avoir au minimum un mac os 9.Je ne sais pas si on peux télécharger la version supérieure sur le site Apple, mais il faudrait faire une recherche.
Voici le lien :
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/
(Fait une recherche en haut à droite en précisant que ta recherche se limite aux téléchargements).
Et puis, tout dépend de l'ordinateur que tu avais auparavant...


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Juillet 2005)

Tu as quel ordi??? 
Quelle version de MacOS?


----------



## misterjackie (15 Juillet 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses!

j'ai un mac mini avec Tiger (512 DDR et 1,42 GHZ), je vais regarder à l'adresse indiquée...
et je précise: ça ne marche pas avec Tiger (il me lance automatiquement Mac classic)

Merci encore


----------



## misterjackie (15 Juillet 2005)

hum je viens de regarder à l'adresse indiquée et tout ce qu'on trouve apparement, ce sont des anciennes mises à jours pour mac OS...


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Juillet 2005)

:modo: hou la la  :hein: 
stop tout   

MacOS 9 ne s'installe pas sur un mini
pas besoin

Classic gère les appli carbon (macOS 9), c'est un émulateur de MacOS9 donc pas besoin de l'installer    


au fait, c'est quel jeu?


----------



## misterjackie (15 Juillet 2005)

je veux bien ressayer pour voir mais je reste sceptique...
pour le jeu c oni.

PS : C dur d'être un newbie dans le monde mac après avoir été un utilisateur quotidien de windows (je pense que je vais vite rattrapé mon retard!)


----------



## kathy h (15 Juillet 2005)

misterjackie a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos réponses!
> 
> j'ai un mac mini avec Tiger (512 DDR et 1,42 GHZ), je vais regarder à l'adresse indiquée...
> et je précise: ça ne marche pas avec Tiger (il me lance automatiquement Mac classic)
> ...



et bien si il lance classic c'est donc que Mac OS 9.2 est déjà installé sur ton DD sinon il ne lancerait pas classic puisque classic c'est Mac OS 9.2 en fait ( mais comme un émulateur de Mac OS 9 ) 


Edit : tu n'as donc pas besoin d'acheter Mac OS 9 , tu l'as déjà


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Juillet 2005)

aucun problème a priori, Tiger va prendre en charge Oni
Classic est l'émulateur de MacOS 9 pour MacOS X

les deux systèmes sont très différents,
MacOS X est basé sur UNIX alors que MacOS descendait de MacOS 1,2,3,etc.   

La transition MacOS9>MacOS X est du même ordre que du passage des processeurs PowerPC au X86 d'Intel, et on peut dire que la 1e transition s'est plutôt bien passé.


----------



## misterjackie (16 Juillet 2005)

effectivement il était dans les dossiers d'installation: il m'a fallu l'installer moi même et c'était bon.
Merci en tout cas pour vos réponses.


----------

